# Expectations vs Reality



## Cuckoo Bananas (Oct 27, 2011)

http://pleated-jeans.com/2011/07/20/expectations-vs-reality-17-pics/

mehehe


----------



## malaliath (Oct 27, 2011)

...I enjoyed that so much I forwarded the link to a few friends.    Thanks for sharing - I needed that laugh!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 27, 2011)

Those cookies are just hilarious.  That would totally happen to me!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2011)

I love the first picture and then the comments at the bottom about who must have made it... LOL!


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Oct 28, 2011)

LOL yeah I thought others here would appreciate that first one.....


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 28, 2011)

Too funny!!
I love the facebook one.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That was too funny (I'm still belly laughing)! Thank you for sharing!

IrishLass


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 29, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Nov 11, 2011)

I can't get this out of my head now lol. Yesterday I bought my first ever cross stitch kit to do. I would never have even entertained the idea of doing one as I really don't have time but was in Spotlight and saw the cutest ever design that I couldn't pass up. Well a couple hours into it and I'm wondering if its going to be one of those expectations vs reality moments lol And at this rate it'll be mid next year before I finish the thing and its only about 7 x 9cm  :shock:


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 11, 2011)

CB - i started cross-stitching to get through nights shifts when i was a grad nurse. I have several unfinished ones from that first year ... erm over 15 years ago!!

I quickly learned that coffee and a scheduled power nap were the way to deal with night shift.

good luck. what design is the cross-stitch?


----------



## Lisars (Nov 11, 2011)

I can really  relate to the one about FB....lol


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Nov 11, 2011)

nurse_75 said:
			
		

> CB - i started cross-stitching to get through nights shifts when i was a grad nurse. I have several unfinished ones from that first year ... erm over 15 years ago!!
> 
> I quickly learned that coffee and a scheduled power nap were the way to deal with night shift.
> 
> good luck. what design is the cross-stitch?



It was these two just adorable fat and fluffy little birdies snuggled up and kissing. It has already failed though. Stupid squares on the fabric are just waaaay to small. I've chucked it in the cupboard for now, if I feel re-inspired next time I am at Spotlight I might try buy some bigger backing fabric and do a larger version of the same pattern - that is the only way I can see it working. But yeah FAIL  :roll:


----------



## khermsen (Nov 12, 2011)

Tapped in to a link at the bottom of the page.....started my day off with a smile
http://pleated-jeans.com/2011/07/11/bab ... e-14-gifs/


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 12, 2011)

Fantastic!  Both are fantastic!


----------

